# Dr Dodd's in trouble



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Hemopet: Future in Jeopardy


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

disgusting


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN AND IF YOU ARE FROM CALIFORNIA . AND PLEASE CROSS POST ANYWHERE YOU CAN THINK OF. THANKS


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so upset I am crying. Why is it that people and organizations that do so muchgood get **** on like this. ? I have contacted Hemopet because it mentions a mimimum donation of 1000 . dollars. A person emailed me and said that in this case lesser amounts are being accepted and he sent an attachment that I was unable to open because of my computer . will fill you in when I get more info.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It's absolutely insane. Someone who has helped and saved so many animals, being prohibited to?? With all the other monstrosities that go on in the world???

I was able to donate a (much smaller)  amount on the site ok

Hemopet Donations


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

super Dee Dee I WILL TOO ONCE I FIND OUT HOW. I am waiting to hear back from Jean Dodds. Folks could you please email your vets and provide them this link and ask if they can help. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, I was able to do a (very small) bit, too. I am thankful for Dr. Dodds and all her work for dogs in general, and for Tucker in particular!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

she has helped many people directly and indirectly in many ways. Her vaccination protocol is becoming universal. I feel like I know her and anyone who has met or even emailed her will feel the same.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Tsk tsk this is not right. Dr Dodd's has a good reputation.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes ,you can donate any amount. Please help if you can , thanks.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Even in Canada, the Dr. Dodds vaccine protocol has a big impact. I donated to the site today.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> It's absolutely insane. Someone who has helped and saved so many animals, being prohibited to?? With all the other monstrosities that go on in the world???


I think there is a lot of misunderstanding here. The State of California has not put Hemopet out of business. In fact the State has accommodated Hemopet by passing a bill that EXEMPTS Hemopet and like businesses from future sales tax.

Hemopet chose not to pay required sales tax for past years for whatever reason. They ran up an overdue bill for $81,000 on past due taxes. They are now asking for public donations for their past due taxes. The fact that sales taxes will not be due on future services does not mean that a business is then exempt from past due taxes. If Hemopet goes out of business it is because Dr. Dodds can't or won't pay her tax bill. The State is not closing her down, just asking her to pay past due taxes. Dr. Dodds knew the taxes were due when providing services but chose not to pay them.

Contribute to Dr. Dodds past due tax bill if you wish but just understand what you are contributing to.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I doubt you know the whole story behind this. :frusty:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

This is the first time I have heard of Hemopet. I feel there is some missing information???


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

on this link below. go down to Letters and click on 
Jean Dodds Hemopet 
to see Jean's letter to the government

California Residents to Take Action Against the Sales Tax Levied on Non-Profits


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> I doubt you know the whole story behind this. :frusty:


The implication is that you do know the whole story behind this, so please educate all of us.

I only know what Dr. Dodds wrote and Dee Dee posted. It is simple to read and understand what the issues are even though Dr. Dodds does "sugar coat" the issues a bit. I am a California resident. I have operated a resale/retail business. I know the BOE (Board of Equalization) requires a business owner to file a quarterly report on sales, taxes due, signed under penalty perjury. If taxes are due, and you don't pay, the BOE sends you a tax bill on a quarterly basis with the taxes due plus penalties and interest.

If there is more of the "whole story behind this," I hope that Dr. Dodds will be forthcoming.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The implication is that you do know the whole story behind this, so please educate all of us.
> 
> I only know what Dr. Dodds wrote and Dee Dee posted. It is simple to read and understand what the issues are even though Dr. Dodds does "sugar coat" the issues a bit. I am a California resident. I have operated a resale/retail business. I know the BOE (Board of Equalization) requires a business owner to file a quarterly report on sales, taxes due, signed under penalty perjury. If taxes are due, and you don't pay, the BOE sends you a tax bill on a quarterly basis with the taxes due plus penalties and interest.
> 
> ...


I've posted a link so people can read Jeans and OTHERS if they want , It is you that is insinuating malintentions on the part of Hemopet , and Jean Dodds ,,, know the facts BEFORE YOU SPEAK IF YOU DON'T KNOW THEM KEEP TO YOURSELF


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> I've posted a link so people can read Jeans and OTHERS if they want , It is you that is insinuating malintentions on the part of Hemopet , and Jean Dodds ,,, know the facts BEFORE YOU SPEAK IF YOU DON'T KNOW THEM KEEP TO YOURSELF


No "insinuating malintentions" on my part. The insinuation has been that the State of California is shutting down Hemopet. That is simply not true. The facts are, the State of California has passed a bill to exempt businesses like Hemopet from future sales taxes to help them survive. The facts are that Hemopet is threatening to shut down because they are unwilling or unable to pay back taxes of $81,000. The facts are that when a business, even a non-profit, sells a product in California they must collect a sales tax and rebate them to the BOE. The facts are that Hemopet only got half of what they were asking from the State - exempt businesses like Hemopet from sales taxes (granted) AND FORGIVE BUSINESSES LIKE HEMOPET FROM DELINQUENT, OVERDUE TAXES (not granted). If you have other facts, please share them.

To repeat myself, contribute to Hemopet if you wish, but just understand that Hemopet is asking the public to pay for their delinquent tax obligation.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> No "insinuating malintentions" on my part. The insinuation has been that the State of California is shutting down Hemopet. That is simply not true. The facts are, the State of California has passed a bill to exempt businesses like Hemopet from future sales taxes to help them survive. The facts are that Hemopet is threatening to shut down because they are unwilling or unable to pay back taxes of $81,000. The facts are that when a business, even a non-profit, sells a product in California they must collect a sales tax and rebate them to the BOE. The facts are that Hemopet only got half of what they were asking from the State - exempt businesses like Hemopet from sales taxes (granted) AND FORGIVE BUSINESSES LIKE HEMOPET FROM DELINQUENT, OVERDUE TAXES (not granted). If you have other facts, please share them.
> 
> To repeat myself, contribute to Hemopet if you wish, but just understand that Hemopet is asking the public to pay for their delinquent tax obligation.


Once again I have to deal with your ignorance, NOWHERE does Hemopet say that the government is shutting them down, They are simply stating that if they have to pay these taxes retroactive. .that they will be forced into bankruptcy. Your insinuations make me sick. Instead of supporting these people you imply they are devious, I have no use for people like you that can't see the good in people but would rather bash them. You wouldn';t know a good thing if it bit you in the ass.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hemopet was visited one day , unannounced by CA auditors. They demanded to see their bloodbank sales. The auditors deemed them to owe taxes for four years before . This was a total shock to Hemopet as they had been operating tax exempt for over twenty years. They did not and still do not have the funds to pay these taxes. There has been no willful attempt to avoid taxes on their behalf as suggested by Ricky. I thank those of you who have donated and I hope some of you can also help this not for profit company to provide the services dearly needed by our dogs . Thank you


----------

